# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  The Silver Surfer - Ghost Lesser Silver Streak Ball Python

## ColinWeaver

This is one of the coolest snakes I have ever produced.  Despite getting brutalized on the odds on clutch after clutch this season I was fortunate enough to produce 2.0 of these.  These guys are hypo super pastel black pastel lesser platinums.  Crazy, right?  Think of all the things this snake is at once:
GhostSuper PastelBlack PastelBlack PewterSilver StreakLesser PlatinumGhost LesserSuper Pastel LesserGhost Silver StreakGhost Black PastelGhost Black PewterGhost Lesser Black Pewter

I'd be glad to have any of those in my collection and the fact that I have all of them in one (twice) just makes me smile.

I don't think anybody had produced these yet so I'm going to call it the *Silver Surfer* ball.  It seems appropriate.

Click on each image for a larger view.

----------

Caz (11-04-2009),_Corvid_ (11-05-2009),Deadly_Legend (08-21-2010),_FL0OD_ (11-04-2009),_Hypnotic Exotic_ (11-04-2009),Inca (11-06-2009),_Jason Bowden_ (11-04-2009),JimmyBalls (11-04-2009),_LGL_ (11-05-2009),_Mike Schultz_ (11-04-2009),MissLeMew (08-20-2010),monty's dad (11-04-2009),NorthernRegius (11-04-2009),Rasmus Skaaning (11-04-2009),reixox (11-04-2009),Rgreen (08-20-2010),_Sarin_ (02-16-2010),sekuda (09-29-2010),_Seneschal_ (11-04-2009),Spicy_Food (04-14-2011),_stratus_020202_ (11-04-2009),sungmina (08-21-2010),_Turbo Serpent_ (11-05-2009),_Watever_ (11-04-2009),x_gilmore_x (08-21-2010)

----------


## Freakie_frog

:Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:

----------


## Matt K

Seriously unbelievable! I'll give you $100 and a high five for it! Eh? Ehhhh? Tempting?? Man that thing is stunning!

Cheers,
-Matt

----------


## marwari31

that thing is SWEET

but how do you know all those morphs are in there? how can you tell?

----------


## papaK

That is bad ass.... and one powerful snake!  congrats :Good Job:

----------


## ninja161

that is one sexy snake :Bowdown:  :Good Job:

----------


## waltah!

You have had a good year, my friend. That is one of the most jaw dropping animals I've ever seen.

----------


## LadyOhh

Oh Colin...

Really.

You are killing me here.

Awesome snake  :Smile:   :Good Job:

----------


## Patrick Long

Pretty damn cool!!!

----------


## aybe.sea

...*brain explodes*

wowz

----------


## jkobylka

DANG!!! That takes the cake.  :Salute: 

Justin

----------


## punisher_reborn

*OMG!!!!!!!!* :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised: 
That color & pattern is just beautiful! :Bowdown:

----------


## blackcrystal22

Wow!
So that makes it a 6 combo morph?

Edit: I'm trying to look at the combination of the basic morphs to see how many base morphs are in this one ball python. I actually think it's 4, not 6 because there's black pastel and then super pastel which also includes the ingredients for a black pewter. And silver streak is pewter and super pastel right? (I know very little about silver streaks..)

So would these animals all contain:
Ghost
Pastel
Black Pastel
Lesser Platinum 
?
Then all combined in various different ways to eventually get Silver Surfer. Wow!

No matter what, it's amazing! And I highly applaud you for creating it. And super congrats for producing two at that!

----------


## Elise.m

Very pretty, they're going to be beautiful as adults!

----------


## Styx

Holy crap...

----------


## ColdBloodedCarnival

:Eyepopping:  :Eyepopping:  :Eyepopping:  :Eyepopping:  :Eyepopping:  :Eyepopping:  :Eyepopping:  :Eyepopping:  :Eyepopping:

----------


## Bleepr

I can hardly wrap my head around how that even works! I mean.. I can, but my brain hurts.

----------


## PweEzy

mind boggling... im utterly befuddled!! Very cool!

----------


## JoshR324

:o amazing!

----------


## h00blah

> ...*brain explodes*
> 
> wowz





> 


x2. LMAO. that sums it up  :Very Happy:

----------


## jjmitchell

Absolutely brilliant...  I love to watch in aww and see how amazing it can be when the odds finally work out..... :Bowdown:

----------


## Kylie

OMG! that is great looking... I can't wait to start producing my own BP's...

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

That! is just demented....

----------


## MAballs

> that thing is SWEET
> 
> but how do you know all those morphs are in there? how can you tell?


x2

so it's a super pastel cinny lesser ghost? right?

----------


## Beardedragon

> x2
> 
> so it's a super pastel cinny lesser ghost? right?


Black pastel  :Wink: 

I think we he says its all those morphs, hes talking about if you broke up all the different combos and morphs you could have all of those, which is awesome!

----------


## ted1025

> I can hardly wrap my head around how that even works! I mean.. I can, but my brain hurts.


hahah i cant wrap my head around it


can anyone quickly sum up how he did this for me lol  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## PghBall

Awesome Ball!!  I'd be happy with a one of morphs you could get out of it.

----------


## Pinoy Pythons

all hail colin! :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:

----------


## Jason Bowden

It glows!

----------


## derrabe

Wowza!!!

----------


## muddoc

That is a very beautiful snake, as are the others from the clutch that you have posted.  Congrats on the great odds and for producing those powerhouse animals.  I am sure anyone would love to have those in their breeding program.  I know I sure would like them in mine.

----------


## cgator

straight out sexy snakes congrats on the clutch's that you have produced this year

----------


## mcbrayerreptiles

Very Impressive!! Thanks for sharing, and big congrats!!!!

----------


## cheesy feet

Stunning :Please: 
So much potential...

----------


## stratus_020202

Wow! More Colin beauties.  :Smile:  Congtas dude.

----------


## snakelady

Holy Moly! YOu are having one heck of a year. Just stunning. Can't wait to see how they age. With the lesser and ghost mixed in there they could just get better and better!!!!

----------


## jamie.s

thats wicked

----------


## Angel007

This is UNBELIEVABLE !!!!!!!!!!!!   :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job: 

Super Beautiful !!!!!

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Seriously unbelievable! I'll give you $100 and a high five for it! Eh? Ehhhh? Tempting?? Man that thing is stunning!
> 
> Cheers,
> -Matt


I'll double your offer and make it TWO high fives!!!  :ROFL: 


Seriously AMAZING snake! I love the name too!  :Good Job:

----------


## Eventide

Okay, now I feel reeeeeally far behind!

Congrats, though!  Gorgeous snake....

----------


## Watever

HOLY ******** ****** ***** **** !

I know a few person who are DAMN FAR from this !!!! While about everyone !

That's a QUAD GENE morph, with 1 being recessive and another one being a super. It's just INSANE !!!

And it's BEAUTIFUL !

----------


## OhhWatALoser

you know alot of people say my jaw dropped and don't really mean it, im not joking mine did.

only question i have is how can you be sure its a super pastel? because my girlfriends POG has the blushing markers of a super pastel, but obviously the color if different, but your so far off the color spectrum... i donno how you can be sure, not that im doubting you, just asking....

----------


## ColinWeaver

> you know alot of people say my jaw dropped and don't really mean it, im not joking mine did.
> 
> only question i have is how can you be sure its a super pastel? because my girlfriends POG has the blushing markers of a super pastel, but obviously the color if different, but your so far off the color spectrum... i donno how you can be sure, not that im doubting you, just asking....


The difference between a black pewter and a silver streak is the presence of a second instance of the pastel gene.  When the animal is a super pastel black pastel (e.g. silver streak) it has a distinct absence of pattern down the center of its back that is ...silver (which explains the name). 

Here are three pictures.  The first picture is the ghost lesser black pewter.  Notice the absence of a streak down its back.  The second picture is a regular silver streak (using the word "regular" to describe a silver streak is a bit of sacrilege).  The third picture is this silver surfer.  Notice the "silver streak".







Hope this helps.

----------

_joepythons_ (11-04-2009),_muddoc_ (11-05-2009),TaylorS (11-05-2009),UnforgivenScarz (11-05-2009)

----------


## JimmyBalls

:Surprised:  SPEECHLESS!  :Bowdown:

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> The difference between a black pewter and a silver streak is the presence of a second instance of the pastel gene.  When the animal is a super pastel black pastel (e.g. silver streak) it has a distinct absence of pattern down the center of its back that is ...silver (which explains the name). 
> 
> Here are three pictures.  The first picture is the ghost lesser black pewter.  Notice the absence of a streak down its back.  The second picture is a regular silver streak (using the word "regular" to describe a silver streak is a bit of sacrilege).  The third picture is this silver surfer.  Notice the "silver streak".
> 
> Hope this helps.


i see, thanks for the detailed reply

again ill comment and say truly amazing.

----------


## MarkS

Incredible...  I just don't know what else to say.  The stuff you've been posting over the last few days makes me very excited for the future.

----------


## TaylorS

Amazing!!!   :Bowdown:

----------


## Big Gunns

You do realize that you can be sued for using this name. Really...you can. BG doubts they'll care...or ever notice...but they could sue you for using it. Just a leeetle FYI Colin. :Very Happy:

----------


## ColinWeaver

> You do realize that you can be sued for using this name. Really...you can. BG doubts they'll care...or ever notice...but they could sue you for using it. Just a leeetle FYI Colin.


Pile me on to the litigation efforts currently underway for the following names:

- Ralph Davis is being sued by Anglo Platinum, the world's largest platinum producer
- Ian Gniazdowski is be sued by Gene Wilder and the estate of Richard Pryor for use of the name Silver Streak.
- There are class action lawsuits underway regarding the use of the name "spider" and "Bumble Bee".  All the bees and spiders in the world are pissed.  I also heard that Optimus Prime himself is representing the interests of the Autobots in this matter.
- Aspidites ramsayi has filed suit over the blatant use of the name "Woma".
- A coalition of rock quarry's is contemplating action over the name "granite".
- The World Pool-Billiard Association is preparing legal arguments regarding the use of the term "8-ball".

Living in a litigious is great, isn't it?

----------

_LadyOhh_ (11-05-2009)

----------


## EcToTh3rMiC215

Jesus.......awesome.

----------


## RegiusCo

Simply amazing Colin!

Are you sure one of the parents is not a visual homozygous Hypo?

Big congrats, very jealous in a good way!  :Smile:

----------


## twistedtails

> Pile me on to the litigation efforts currently underway for the following names:
> 
> - Ralph Davis is being sued by Anglo Platinum, the world's largest platinum producer
> - Ian Gniazdowski is be sued by Gene Wilder and the estate of Richard Pryor for use of the name Silver Streak.
> - There are class action lawsuits underway regarding the use of the name "spider" and "Bumble Bee".  All the bees and spiders in the world are pissed.  I also heard that Optimus Prime himself is representing the interests of the Autobots in this matter.
> - Aspidites ramsayi has filed suit over the blatant use of the name "Woma".
> - A coalition of rock quarry's is contemplating action over the name "granite".
> - The World Pool-Billiard Association is preparing legal arguments regarding the use of the term "8-ball
> 
> Living in a litigious is great, isn't it?


Obviously some of this is not true, but, is Ralph and Ian really being sued?

----------


## ColinWeaver

> Obviously some of this is not true, but, is Ralph and Ian really being sued?


No.  I'm kidding.

----------

_twistedtails_ (11-05-2009)

----------


## Big Gunns

> Pile me on to the litigation efforts currently underway for the following names:
> 
> - Ralph Davis is being sued by Anglo Platinum, the world's largest platinum producer
> - Ian Gniazdowski is be sued by Gene Wilder and the estate of Richard Pryor for use of the name Silver Streak.
> - There are class action lawsuits underway regarding the use of the name "spider" and "Bumble Bee".  All the bees and spiders in the world are pissed.  I also heard that Optimus Prime himself is representing the interests of the Autobots in this matter.
> - Aspidites ramsayi has filed suit over the blatant use of the name "Woma".
> - A coalition of rock quarry's is contemplating action over the name "granite".
> - The World Pool-Billiard Association is preparing legal arguments regarding the use of the term "8-ball".
> 
> Living in a litigious is great, isn't it?


And Big Gunns is being sued by Websters dictionary for not giving his pic so they can put it under the words "greatness" "awesome" "perfect" "genius".  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Big Gunns did say they won't care about a lowly snake breeder, but you sure could be sued. Big Gunns is about to sue you unless you deliver this "Silver Surfer" to him just for having the pleasure of knowing him. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## jjsnakedude

Hey, Colin can you give us some UPDATES?

----------


## bsash

Very nice, and congratulations. I would love to own such a powerful snake.

----------


## MissLeMew

I'll sell you my soul for that snake, and find other souls to sell you if mine's not enough. :3

 :Bowdown:  :Good Job:

----------


## ColinWeaver

> Hey, Colin can you give us some UPDATES?


What would you like to know?

Yes, both male Silver Surfers are now proven breeders.  
Yes, they were paired with genetically exceptional females.  No, I'm not ready to say what females they were paired with.  
Yes, if the odds Gods be nice there could be a 7-gene animal.  That being said, the odds Gods are often brutal with me.  I need the planets to evenly align, Elvis to come back from the dead, and Democrats to get a clue in order for it to happen (e.g. very, very long odds).  The highest chance of success is with Elvis.
Yes, I'm having trouble sleeping in anticipation of the expected hatch date.
Yes, the original sire and dam were paired again this year.  And yes, there is a clutch in the incubator from Mom and Dad.
Will I sell a Silver Surfer male if I am fortunate enough to make another one this year (yes, they are very hard to make)?  Not sure.  They are like having a genetic magic wand ...and who wants to give up a magic wand?

----------


## h00blah

i believe the update was pictures =p. post how they look now  :Good Job:

----------


## Ben.L

That is insanely cool. I can't begin to imagine the odds on that. HUGE grats!

----------


## jfreels

> i believe the update was pictures =p. post how they look now


I'd like to see updated pictures as well.

----------


## MikeDE

Colin,

   Hope you hit some 7 gene wonders as well as another Silver Surfer or two...love the name.

i think we may get some 10 gene sankes before Dems get a clue, you aren't asking for much are you?

As for the lawsuits, I heard NWA and the gangland nation was suing for the use of 8-Ball.

----------

